# Sticky  AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade/soft crate favorite?



## MaggieRoseLee

I like the Kelty Sunshade - Medium best, here it is at trial in July:










Why?

-Lightweight: 10lb 4oz (4649g) 
-Waterproof 
-Light colored to reflect sun on hot days
-variable height and width adjustment for custom sun protection AND protection from wind/rain
-quick and easy-to-set-up-set-up, I have no problem doing it all by myself 
-plenty of room for 3 large crates and all my gear 
-very sturdy in high wind conditions when I've seen ez-ups end up with bent frames and ruined.

So............................what's your favorite setup for a trial?


----------



## balakai

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favorite?*

Well, I'm beginning to rethink mine. I've got an EZ Up and a knock-ff; the knock-off was bent in a storm but is still usuable. At 4 feet long when packed up, it fits better in my Element, but I have to drag extra brace poles along. 

If I did more outdoor trials, I think that I'd be looking into something like your Kelty.

~Kristin


----------



## JayneA

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

From a UK perspective we are lucky to get sun! 

Seriously, things are a bit different here, we don't setup next to the rings. Everyone keeps their dogs at the car in the parking area and we just walk over to the rings for our runs. So we tend to shade the cars either with reflective tarp or else some people will use a carnopy - http://www.agilitywarehouse.com/product_detail.cfm?id=1462


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

Wow, those are nice.

Kelty has some 'carports' you can attach to the cars, but not as large.. (from here)


----------



## mygsds

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

I have the ez up style from Dicks Sporting Goods. Darn - can;t remember the name ))
I can do it myself if I have to and its easy to assemble and put away. Its not light but its very stable when set up and I can install either all round screens for warm days or windscreen for cooler weather or a combo of both.

Pat


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

I have one of those EZ ups and my friend and I just use our trucks for "walls"


----------



## ArtistInNature

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

OK, so I've about had it with my EZ-up that 'only needs one person to set up' (HA - NOT!). This weekend's trial in Bozeman saw rain, hail, snow, high wind, and almost no sun. A microburst trashed 3 EZups within seconds on Friday afternoon as folks were setting up. (Not mine, I arrived a few moments later in Noah's flood...).

MRL, I clicked that link to go to the Sierra Trading Post deal for the Kelty - but it doesn't mention any side panels or rain fly or other accessories...? which would be kind of essential (need SOMETHING to protect dog and handler when Montana wind is blowing hail sideways! YUCK.)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

Julie WOW,,that is really scarey,,I've seen a few of the ez ups go flying and lucky no one gets seriously hurt !!

I bought a Coleman 6 person tent at Walmart a couple years ago, and I love it,,it IS easy to set up with one person , has side panels and rain fly,,also has alot of screen when you don't want to use the rain fly cover..anchors good, and it's held up in some mighty nasty rain weather..

The only two things I don't like about it,,it has a built in floor, so it tends to get really dirty if your in that mud/rain crap, kinda hard to clean at home after you've packed it up ya know?

And it definately doesn't fit in the bag in comes in,,I bought one of those Roller luggage bags (which I love!) cheap at job lot and pack it in that..

Trialing here right now is around 90 degrees! LOL
Diane


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

The Kelty's on sale do NOT have side panels..

But the 'new' ones do. More expensive though and I think the side panels are extra.

Click here


----------



## Timberlinek9

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*

How many crates can you get under a Kelty Tent?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*



> Quote: How many crates can you get under a Kelty Tent?


Easily 3, even 4 in the Medium Kelty if you juggle them around and have sunscreens. If it's a raging downpour, cause there's no sides you do have to make sure everything is in the center.... 

If you spend alot of time in the tent with the dogs that cuts into the space. But I''m always out volunteering or visiting with friends and the Kelty is really just for the dogs and all my agility crap!

Here's another view, closer. I have 2 different sized crates, the larger one on the right was for my Lab and 65 pound GSD, the smaller crate on the left has my 75 pound 'baby' Bretta Lee.


----------



## sleachy

*Re: AGILITY Discussion Topic - Tent/sunshade favor*



> Quote:I have the ez up style from Dicks Sporting Goods. Darn - can;t remember the name ))


Quest!
I had one too...it just bit the dust and I am looking to replace it. 
I always put it up by myself without a problem but I bent it. Once those things get a bend in them, they are done for!


----------



## Jax08

Maggie - What brand is your soft crate?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Jax08 said:


> Maggie - What brand is your soft crate?


The green ones in the picture are Midwest Canine Camper dog crates Pet Crates Direct | Canine Camper Soft Dog Crates - Factory Direct Prices

I lov'em cause they are easy to set up and have flaps that can cover ALL the mesh windows for privacy (crazy crating area?) or warmth (cold windy fall day?). PLUS you can leave all the mesh windows open to allow ventilation on the hot summer days.

I don't lik'em cause the models I have (and mine are older so this may have changed) once they get wet or dog stinky, they are not so easy to clean and get the smell out. Too bulky to get into the washing machine.

I've been tempted to buy the ones that look like little tents for the hotter times and when I don't need the covers for warmth or to calm my dogs. The ones like these Mighty Mite Dog Gear - Dog Tents and Soft Sided Dog Crates

















And this one

ABO Gear Instent Dog Haus - Dog Tent - TheUncommonDog.com


----------



## lylol

Maggie... Acouple years back I picked up two ABO dog haus at a Tuesday Morning "seconds" store for not much $... my BC was too hard on the screens but if you want the second never used one for the cost of postage, its just been sitting in my storeroom... I thought I might add it to a raffle one of these days but let me know ... do you think your girls would fit?? It is roomy ... my BC had a ton of room but I know Rune would be crowded... I could try him in the "used" one and let you know. Lysa


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

lylol said:


> Maggie... Acouple years back I picked up two ABO dog haus at a Tuesday Morning "seconds" store for not much $... my BC was too hard on the screens but if you want the second never used one for the cost of postage, its just been sitting in my storeroom... I thought I might add it to a raffle one of these days but let me know ... do you think your girls would fit?? It is roomy ... my BC had a ton of room but I know Rune would be crowded... I could try him in the "used" one and let you know. Lysa


CRAP! I just bought one of the Doghaus and used it twice before Glory went thru the screen door with ONE swipe of her foot! The screen is just not tough enough for a normal GSD pawing. Trying to figure out if I can get someone with a sewing machine together with some stronger mesh to do a repair.

Love the size, love the weight, love the ease of set up/take down. But the screen is really just a lightweight type material and not made for a 'real' dog just using a paw!


----------



## lylol

Yup that was our problem... even a little crazed Border Collie foot was too much for the screen  But man they are so easy to set up. Sigh. If you find a solution let me know.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'm trying to think where I can get some stronger mesh. It seems like anyone with some sewing knowledge and a good machine could then just sew a new panel in over the old one. The zippers seem fine, as well as the other fabric.

Now where to get a stronger mesh screen....


----------



## lylol

GoGo Dog Crates

Here is my new favorite soft crate. Not the cheapest but it is very easy to set up (unlike some of my others), easy to Tote and has nice features/workmanship. You can find the go go crate online... but the woman that runs this site does agility with her Bostons and part of your cost goes to a rescue of your choice. Delivery is timely too. While you are there my GSD loves to play with the Udder Tugs!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Hello, Don't want to start a new thread so, hoping this will get noticed.  Anyway, looking for fav soft crates as of today? I am getting sick of lugging the metal ones, even tho I have them in 36", around. I am after a durable one for a GSD. My crew are all crate trained, but do fear them trying to get out of a soft crate at the show. I have one setup here now for them to go in/out of, lay in, etc just to see it's ok. I set it up at a run thur over the wkend & it took a few scratches, but she stayed in. This one I am borrowing & it's a tad flimsy & feel they could roll it. It just had the 2 ends that flip up & you zip. No real corner support.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I like the Midwest Canine Camper the best at trials. It's sturdier (so a bit heavier) then some other crates but has flaps that can be put over all the mesh so our dogs can have some peace in a crazy crating area.










The newer models have a front and a side door, flaps come with this crate that just velco over the mesh and there are pockets on the crate that store the flaps.










The other crate I see alot is the NozToNoz. Really light and open for the dogs to see out and be cool on a hotter day.








NozToNoz n2-36 Sof Krate - Dog Supplies_


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK for heavier mesh, (and crate repair), consider a tent and awning place or a saddle maker. I'm thinking of the mesh used in horse fly masks...


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Thanks, plz keep suggestions & links a comin. 
I have a friend that has a NoztoNoz. Do like the idea of a side door also or will this just add for another place to escape. I just fear goofy GSD escape to look for me or something & we get the boot out of a trial because my big bad GSD is loose. Pray this never happens, why I am researching light but durable crates!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I have Noz to Noz soft crates, and I love them. Even though Halo is a wild and crazy girl, and a drivey little  she is very calm and quiet in her crate at flyball or dock diving. I drive almost an hour for flyball practice, so I usually have to go to the bathroom when I get there. I can set up the crate, put Halo in it, and walk away for a few minutes and she's perfectly fine.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have Noz to Noz soft crates, and I love them. Even though Halo is a wild and crazy girl, and a drivey little  she is very calm and quiet in her crate at flyball or dock diving. I drive almost an hour for flyball practice, so I usually have to go to the bathroom when I get there. I can set up the crate, put Halo in it, and walk away for a few minutes and she's perfectly fine.


Cool, thanks! I was digging my friends, but do hate to invest in a soft crate to have the mesh get ripped or something.  My guys are normally pretty calm in a crate, but you know a soft crate is not solid so, I think, what if........ 

What size do you have? My girls are 65-thinkin pup may reach 70-75, dear god hope not more! I have been using 36" wire crates at shows.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I got the 42" long one for Keefer because the next smallest size said it was for dogs up to 70 pounds and he's 80 pounds. It's HUGE!










Not only did Dena & Keefer both fit in at the same time, I tried crawling into it and invited Keef in and the two of us also fit, although it was a little less comfortable, lol!

Halo is about 60 pounds so I got her the next smallest size, the 36" long. I tried him in it to see if I could sell the large one and get away with the smaller crate for him too, but it's a bit tight for him. It's fine for her, and would probably be okay if your girls don't go over 70 or 75 pounds.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Thanks Debbie! Do you feel this brand is made sturdy for a GSD? How about the mesh?

So, my 90# boy Storm would be out of the question for a 36", lol He fits he big but in a 36" wire crate. He has a 42", but thinks he needs to lay in the pups crate. 

Ok, lol I can so see myself doing the same, trying to hang in a crate with one of mine. :wild:


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Also, Does it have solid flaps that cover all the mesh? Do they velco up nice? Can you lock the zipper? Do you feel they could roll it easy?

Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

There's a very sturdy metal frame (but it's not too heavy), I can't see it bending, but any mesh is not going to hold up for long to a dog determined to get out. It's very easy to set up and take down too, which I like. 

It does NOT have flaps, so if that's something you definitely want you'd need a different crate. You can lock the zipper, but I've never bothered. I think any crate _could_ be rolled by a large determined dog, but I think you can stake it down if you're on dirt or grass. (It's in the car and I'm too lazy to go out and look at it!)


----------



## LuvourGSDs

No prob! Thanks for your info on it. I like the look & they seem very sturdy compared to others. Do hate no flaps, guess I could use a blanket if needed. I need to look at my friends way better next time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Yeah, you can toss a sheet over it if you need to. It's not an issue for Halo, and on a warm day that would cut down on air circulation anyway, so I don't care about the lack of flaps. A nice feature, but not necessary for us.


----------



## SarahMichelle

Has anybody ever tried or seen these type of things?

Quest 6' X 9' Portable Sun Shelter - ****'s Sporting Goods


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*'new' soft dog crate*

This looks really great, I have a similiar one that's much less sturdy and GloryB tore thru the mesh with just one swipe of her paw the first time I had her in it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

SarahMichelle said:


> Has anybody ever tried or seen these type of things?
> 
> Quest 6' X 9' Portable Sun Shelter - ****'s Sporting Goods


Make sure what ever you get has windows for ventilation... Think I've been seeing more shelters like these:

*Super-Brella Outdoor Beach Umbrella*




And Coleman Road Trip Beach Shade





Instent Sun Shelter - Instent Max Beach Cabana by ABO Gear


----------



## SarahMichelle

Its really dark but this is it in the morning right after I set up










I did buy the tent and I used it at a trial last weekend.
Here's a quick review
Pros:
-Fast set up and I can do it by myself
-Folds up small and can easily go back in the box it came in
-Big enough to fit my sports chair, Bentleys 42" crate and my fosters 30"(?) crate with a little extra room.
-Light weight 
Cons:
- Being light weight is also con as it can (and will) blow away if not staked down.
- Not as much shade as I thought. It blocks the sun but it still gets a little warm. Although it is a noticeable difference from being in the sun.
- Ventilation. It has a good amount on the bottom but not on top.


That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Funny how there are so many more indoor trials now I wonder how long tents/canopies will even be used at trial...


----------



## NancyJ

I have the noz2noz as well and it is very sturdy for a soft crate.

I would still take the time to train the dog to stay in it as it is not that hard to escape from. If they push hard enough on the zipper it will separate.


----------



## TaraM1285

I just bought a MightyMite Dog tent. I really love it - it's super lightweight and easy to put up. I bought the fly sheet as well, which I haven't used yet. I do not think this would be a good solution for a dog who is not pretty relaxed in it since it's so lightweight though. I suspect a rambunctious pup could flip it pretty easily.


----------

